# Spsp - 3/21



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Finally, my first trip of the year. I wanted to get in early to secure a spot. So, when I got there at 8:00am, my spot was taken, So, I settled on far right. Didn't take long for me to set up my first rod. So, while I'm working on setting up my 2nd pole, I get a nice hit. The first crank tells me it's a nice one. We'll, it was.










A 37'' incher.

A buddy joined me about 30 mins later. Unfortunately, the current started to settle in, so the bites died completely. So, the rest of the morning until around 3:00pm, I didn't get another hit. 

Finally, the current was moving and the wind shifted from South to East (and blowing harder), the bites finally picked up. I started to nail them pretty good (others around us did quite well too, but mostly between 15-20'')
We packed it in around 6:30pm. 

Total:
6 (20''-23''), 5 (10''-15''), and the 37'' and lost 3 decent ones.


----------



## NISMO_FISHIN (Oct 15, 2008)

My son said 37", he nailed it or watched you measure. We we near the point until about 1ish. 2 low 20's for us was better than a skunk to start the season off:fishing:


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I am just curious. Do you use the ZOOM SUPER FLUKE to catch these stripes? Nice catch to start off the pre-season.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

All C&R? Circle hooks?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats a beauty. Congrats


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sandcrab said:


> All C&R? Circle hooks?


And I have my license too!!!  I'm just kidding.. Everyone on the beach practiced C&R. Yeah, 7/0 Circle (crushed the barb).

BeserkCaster: No, just bloodworm,

NISMO_FISHIN: You're right about that. Those 20 inchers fought real well.

Thanks Tracker..


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

what type of bait you were using, thanks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job. only trollers need to cruch the barb


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Very nice !!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx for the report and the PIC : - )


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> nice job. only trollers need to cruch the barb


Thanks. Didn't know that.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

TunaFish said:


> Thanks. Didn't know that.


Yeah it's not required but still makes it easier on the fish when you release them. You may have one get off if you do but you're gonna release them anyway. Plus it makes it alot easier to get out of your hand if you happen to accidently hook yourself (like I did last year)


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice looking fish!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish Pete!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice fish Tuna


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thats one clean, pretty fish.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i was on a charter years ago and the captain got a 10/0 hook in his hand  and no side cutters to get it out, that cut the trip short. my fishing buddy said we had to crush the barb sat. but i didn't want to argue the point, those damn worms were backing off the hook. i put those hooks in the proper place for disposal


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I crown you king for a day, but stay in line, others are coming*

they only get larger, and with all the determination mu gut could bear, I cant yet get out there anytime soon due to SCHOOL RESPONSIBILITIES, and the future being able to afford me the time to fish ANYTIME, or ANYWHERE I choose, is a possibility, considering I complete my Masters of Science degree before I am 70, or until my arm falls off from fishing.:fishing:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks all!!!

*Teo*: So when are you coming up this way?

The worms actually stayed on the hook pretty good ( that's until the perch cleaned it up) I normally use the whole worm, but I used only 1/2 because they were huge.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Good looking fish there, nice to see you Sunday. I got to Stranglers late and they were out of BW...but I had some BW fishbites that needed to soak a long time before I got any action, but no action like you got.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^what time did you get there that they were out of bloods? 

also, anybody know if cheverly's has bloods yet?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> ^what time did you get there that they were out of bloods?
> 
> Also, anybody know if cheverly's has bloods yet?


2 pm


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Matt,

It was nice seeing you out there too. I wish I had paid better attention when you said all you had was the BWFB because I had few extra. It even got better after you left. 

*Dale*: I'm very sure Cheverly Sports have them.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the BWs from warrens were very large at least 7-8", made a proper presentation on a 7/0 hook. not all were that big but over half.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Great catch guys!!!
I need to try SPSP this year, never been in the park before.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Need some help guys...I just pull the SPSP map and Ineed some instruction on the Surf fishing location.
On the park map I see: 
North- Small sailboat launching area
South beach ( center )
Fishing jetty area.
The best area for surf fishing will be...

Thanks, guys.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

There are probably fish all over. However, it appears that the majority of the stripers are being caught on the beach area. There's a point of sorts, and right off of that appears to be the hot spot. For reference, It is between the first rock jetty and the bay bridge. Be careful fishing over towards that first rock jetty, as there is a snag.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Sound good, thanks for the info.
I probable take one day on the week and give a shot... let see how the weather go!!!
Thanks again.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like it's going to be freezing in the morning, i'll get there early and leave the lights on for ya


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i went there with my girlfriend on sat...630am-ish...sooooo cold bc of the wind until 11ish...

left at 1245pm.

skunk.


did see one nice rock caught off the point.


----------

